# Tubes tied but faint line



## Ktb2257

hello ladies. 
I had my tubes tied in September of 2016 after having my son via c section. I have secretly longed for another babe ever since. I decided to test yesterday and this is what I got. I am having mild breast tenderness and mild cramps. I just don’t know if I believe it or what to even do. I am terrified for eptopic.


----------



## Ktb2257

I know you aren’t supposed to take it out. Photo taken immediately. I see pink??


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I see the line but I am aware frer are less reliable now. 

I can only suggest waiting a few days and testing again - a frer would show some real progression if you are pregnant. 

Any idea what dpo you would be?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Oh wow, that is a strong line. I would think that's a BFP. Keep testing! Good luck :)


----------



## Ktb2257

I must have gotten a faulty FRER


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Kiwiberry

:hugs: So sorry hun.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Sorry I also am sterilised (my tubes are clamped) and I had a faulty test experience - not a frer - about 2 years ago and it was incredibly stressful.


----------



## Excalibur

:hugs: <3


----------

